# BBA on slow growers?



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Im not sure if it's BBA or not, but it is annoying. This is My Mini-M. It is lighted by a 26w spiral cf. I dose EI and add Fe (1ml) about every 2-3 days. Lights are on 10 or so hours every day. I also have DIY co2 diffused through my 2213 the drop checker is always green.

Here are some pics hopefully you can see what Im talking about.

Thai sp. Erio. Only on the old leaves.


















Erio sp. Austrailia. The old leaves that were damaged in shipping are still browning. These are the ones with the algea.


















Marselia Minuta.


----------



## MrMole (Sep 12, 2008)

Dear BSmith and all the guru's. I do share the same problem and my rotala green bush seems to blacken out dieing off with the same algea everyday. I have 5 x T5HO 6700K. 1 x T5 Aquamedic Red. I have a 200 Gal tank. Help is very much appreciated!


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Spray the infected plants down with excel and drop the lights down to 8 hours, that fixed it for me.


----------

